# Ou poster ?



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Ou poster les discussions qui concerne le mac que ce soit sérieux ou pas.

Je parle pas "d'une question sur le mac" mais bien de parler du mac ... ??? en riant ou pas...



> Vérification d'avant la "création de la nouvelle discussions" (on n'est jamais assez prudent) :
> 
> Est ce que c'est un forum mac ici : ok
> Je suis sur le forum "a propos de mac génération" c'est le bon forum : ok
> Doit-on parler du mac sur un forum mac ? : là j'ai un doute , heu.. : c'est pas le forum cuisine, c'est pas le forum auto/moto , c'est pas à ma grand mère elle s'en fou ...



On m'a reproché de manquer d'humour... on va voir si je suis le seul ?

jean-michel


----------



## Arlequin (10 Mai 2011)

Bon ben puisque tu insistes

DTC 

Voilà ça c'est fait 


Nan mais sérieusement, lève le pied, fais des trucs en dehors de macg, ,respire, relaxe, parce que là bon ...... Disons que tu cherches un peu la merde non ? 

Et arrête de te prendre la tête a chaque remarque "de la terrasse"

Maintenant ce n'est que mon avis de vieux geek aigri

La bonne soirée


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Je ne dirais rien... l'impolitesse est autorisé pour certain, je le sais, d'ailleurs dans 8 jours ta réponse sera toujours en place... donc je met un " smiley bâillonné" et j'attends une réponse sérieuse.

Juste un truc : la partie suivante a été ajouté dans un deuxième temps...



> Nan  mais sérieusement, lève le pied, fais des trucs en dehors de macg,  ,respire, relaxe, parce que là bon ...... Disons que tu cherches un peu  la merde non ?
> 
> Et arrête de te prendre la tête a chaque remarque "de la terrasse"
> 
> ...


ainsi que "le bonne soirée" j'ai une preuve qui en atteste....

Donc ma réponse a été écrite que sur la lecture de la première partie du texte...

Quelqu'un pour répondre a ma question ?

ps : en temps que ancien admin d'un forum, je sais qu'il est très possible de changer son texte après coup sans voir le ligne "modification" apparaitre. Notamment pour un modérateur ou une autre personne autorisé à le faire....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

Clown(que l'on me croit)/Arlequin c'est un peu pareil non ? 

Qui y a t'il de mal a poser une question comme la mienne ? Je voudrais poster "a propos du mac" ... je le fais où ?


Tu es un ancien tu dois pouvoir me répondre au lieu de chercher m'asticoter encore et à voulant faire croire des choses sur moi qui ne sont pas vrais ...

Tu crois que c'est avec ce genre de réponse qu'on calme le jeu ?

Je ne veux qu'une réponse c'est tout !


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Tu crois que c'est avec ce genre de réponse qu'on calme le jeu ?
> 
> Je ne veux qu'une réponse c'est tout !


Au lieu de brailler sur tout le monde...
Un peu de curiosité et tu serais tombé sur ça...
Mais c'est comme pour les balises, faut chercher et regarder&#8230;
Et éviter de débarquer en terrain conquis, surtout...
Mais surtout lire avant de poster; ça, ça répond à ta question.


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Mais surtout lire avant de poster



Oui. Réfléchir avant de poster ne peut pas nuire aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Je ne dirais rien...



Des promesses, toujours des promesses...


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Calimero style again and again



Bonsoir,

ici, je fais partie des anciens gentils.
de ceux qui ont apporté leur contribution à la résolution de n difficultés rencontrées par les utilisateurs.

et puis un jour j'ai découvert que au Bar on pouvait aussi se laisser aller sympathiquement, rencontrer des personnes (virtuellement ou non), bref passer de bons moments.

un gentil, quoi.
et qui le reste SAUF quand il rencontre un obstiné.

Voilà comment je te vois.

Tu n'as cure des us et pratiques, tu te plains sans cesse, tu n'apportes rien selon les usages dans ce qui s'appelle maintenant la Terrasse.

Voilà pourquoi tu as écopé d'un "ferme-là" de ma part.

As-tu un instant seulement pensé à ce que pouvaient être les usages dans cet obscur sous-forum nommé la Terrasse ou t'es-tu contenté de lire le titre du best-seller des bien-pensants écrit par S.H ?

As-tu seulement essayé de comprendre quels étaient les ressorts de l'humour, les règles d'échange dans ce forum ?

Tout ce que tu écris me donne à penser que NON.

Ceci dit, en qualité de vieux gentil (dépossédé comme tous les autres de son pouvoir de nuisance par l'absence durable et oh combien regrettable de boules rouges) je n'ai pas un instant pensé à venir pourrir ton profil quand bien même tes interventions pouvaient être considérées comme une belle pourriture dans ce qui fut le lieu de beaux, humoristiques, érotiques (parfois) et pertinents (toujours) échanges entre membres avertis et respectueux.

Et pourtant, ce fut limite, limite.

Un conseil : change de pseudo et reviens après avoir pris l'air.

Cordialement.


----------



## Lastrada (10 Mai 2011)

Et maintenant, je propose de traiter un sujet véritablement important, et qui me passionne. 


Oui.

Moi.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ps : en temps que ancien admin d'un forum,


Oui, mais ça, c'est facile... 
N'importe qui peut être "admin" !... 
(sauf mackie)
Même bobby saurait le faire !...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2011)

Et pis *admin* n'est pas la même chose que *modo*


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> je fais partie des anciens gentils.



Les gentils parlent au gentil - ce n'est juste pas la même définition.


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Au lieu de brailler sur tout le monde...
> Un peu de curiosité et tu serais tombé sur ça...
> Mais c'est comme pour les balises, faut chercher et regarder
> Et éviter de débarquer en terrain conquis, surtout...
> Mais surtout lire avant de poster; ça, ça répond à ta question.



Non je vois pas et j'y avait déjà regardé contrairement à ce que tu veux faire croire.
Alors donne la réponse au lieu de tourner autour du pot. Faut que je décortique chaque forum ? 

Eh dit ? tu vas pas me re parlé du petit mot "faq" que j'ai pas vu et qui est en dessous du header du forum? Non parce que là je te dirais comme pour" Arlequin" : je n'ai pas l'impression que tu n'ai pas (non plus) envie de calmer le jeux...

Comme d'autres réponses ci-dessus que je prèfère zappé ... je sais pourquoi il font cela depuis le premier jour ..


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ps : en temps que ancien *admin* d'un forum, je sais qu'il est très possible de changer son texte après coup sans voir le ligne "modification" apparaitre. Notamment pour un modérateur ou une autre personne autorisé à le faire....



outch, j'ai faillit avaler mon de travers mon mars®© 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h41 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Oui, mais ça, c'est facile...
> N'importe qui peut être "admin" !...
> (sauf mackie)
> Même bobby saurait le faire !...



si si, j'ai été admin sur macgé l'année dernière


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ps : en temps que ancien admin d'un forum, je sais qu'il est très possible de changer son texte après coup sans voir le ligne "modification" apparaitre. Notamment pour un modérateur ou une autre personne autorisé à le faire....



Aîe, aïe, aïe... Tout le monde sait cela lorsqu'il a un peu fréquenté un forum. C'est une liberté d'expression et non un outil de tromperie. 

Concernant ta question, si tu ne trouves pas où discuter sur le forum de ce qui te préoccupe, crée un groupe de discussion et tu verras si d'autres posteurs sont intéressés par la même question.


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2011)

bon, vous le virez ou c'est déjà fait ?

moi j'en suis à la glace et vous ?


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> ps : en temps que ancien admin d'un forum, je sais qu'il est très possible de changer son texte après coup sans voir le ligne "modification" apparaitre. Notamment pour un modérateur ou une autre personne autorisé à le faire....



Etant moi-même admin et modérateur d'un forum obscur, je dirais que c'est quand même pas facile, comme taff... surtout quand y'a que des admin sur ledit forum, aucun respect pour la fonction ! 



magicmimi a dit:


> Comme d'autres réponses ci-dessus que je prèfère zappé ... je sais pourquoi il font cela depuis le premier jour ..



C'est pas con, ça évite d'avoir à y répondre. 


Tu me rappelles un certain vieukh, dans le genre  questions (faussement) innocentes et multiples...




da capo a dit:


> bon, vous le virez ou c'est déjà fait ?
> 
> moi j'en suis à la glace et vous ?



Pinaud des Charentes... :rose:


----------



## gKatarn (10 Mai 2011)

Je viens de finir mon café.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> bon, vous le virez ou c'est déjà fait ?
> 
> moi j'en suis à la glace et vous ?


Déjà qu'il sort du frigo...


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Aîe, aïe, aïe... Tout le monde sait cela lorsqu'il a un peu fréquenté un forum. C'est une liberté d'expression et non un outil de tromperie.
> 
> Concernant ta question, si tu ne trouves pas où discuter sur le forum de ce qui te préoccupe, crée un groupe de discussion et tu verras si d'autres posteurs sont intéressés par la même question.



Euh, on me dit dans l'oreillette que les groupes connaissent malencontreusement quelques problèmes techniques...


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2011)

passionnant tout cela, j'entame ma compote


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2011)

[GV][/GV]





jugnin a dit:


> Euh, on me dit dans l'oreillette que les groupes connaissent malencontreusement quelques problèmes techniques...



Ah ? 

Pour répondre à Da Capo : pas encore commencé.


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Comme d'autres réponses ci-dessus que je prèfère zappé ... je sais pourquoi il font cela depuis le premier jour ..



j'ai une réponse sérieuse, pour toi : si tu veux parler du mac, va le faire sur mac4ever. 

Ailleurs quoi&#8230;

ici, pendant un petit bout de temps, tu agaceras un certain nombre de posteurs (la preuve ci-dessus)


sinon, avant de partir, tu peux relire le lien de tirhum, la réponse était dedans&#8230; 

edit : j'ai oublié les smileys après mac4ever !


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Parce qu'il n'y en a pas...enfin si mais...

J'en dirais pas plus, en tout cas, ... pas avec vous...


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

c'est dommage de priver les enfants de leur jouets, ils vont encore me saloper la Terrasse&#8230; t'es po cool !


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Parce qu'il n'y en a pas...enfin si mais...
> 
> J'en dirais pas plus, en tout cas, ... pas avec vous...



On entend presque les sanglots entre chaque mot, c'est poignant ! :love:

(un peu moins quand tu renifles, certes)


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> c'est dommage de priver les enfants de leur jouets, ils vont encore me saloper la Terrasse t'es po cool !



Pas grave ...


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2011)

si tu pouvais éviter de pourrir ma messagerie privée avec tes sanglots longs longs longs, je t'en serais reconnaissant.

fin de l'aparté.


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> On entend presque les sanglots entre chaque mot, c'est poignant ! :love:
> 
> (un peu moins quand tu renifles, certes)



n'est ce pas ?


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Pas grave ...



_*...snurfl !..*_


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> si tu pouvais éviter de pourrir ma messagerie privée avec tes sanglots longs longs longs, je t'en serais reconnaissant.
> 
> fin de l'aparté.



Au lieu de pleurer je suppose qu'il y a moyen d'ignorer un membre ? non ?
Je te réponds par politesse, et je t'écris plus là,  de toute manière... attention à trois, on s'écrit plus d'acoord ? 1 2 3 ! youuu

fin de l'aparté aussi mdr


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

Oui, dans ton tableau de bord : "modifier la liste d'ignorés"... 
Suffit de regarder... 
 À vot' service !..


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, dans ton tableau de bord : "modifier la liste d'ignorés"...
> Suffit de regarder...
> À vot' service !..



Amusant on obtiens les réponses que l'on ne pose pas.. mais pour les autres...

excuse : mais merci pour l'info ! même si je n'en ferais pas usage en tout cas je parle pour moi...
et je n'expliquerais même pas pourquoi .. ce serait inutile !


----------



## da capo (10 Mai 2011)

oui, oui, je connais la manoeuvre mais elle ne me plait pas.

je préfère de loin que l'intéressé prenne conscience par lui-même (puisque sa signature laisse entendre qu'il est doté de capacités supérieures à la simple locomotion) de la nature répétitive et épuisante de ses propos et de leur inadéquation dans le contexte où il les exprime.

pfff, faire des phrases construites me fatigue&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Amusant on obtient les réponses que l'on ne pose pas.. mais pour les autres...



Ça équilibre la balance...
Vu que tu ne veux pas lire les réponses...


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça équilibre la balance...
> Vu que tu ne veux pas lire les réponses...



.... donnez un lien, j'ai beau me crever les yeux sur le lien donné plus haut, à mon age je vois plus bien clair.( humour)

Et les gars , répondez plus sauf pour me donner le lien...en tout cas moi j'attends plus que ce lien...


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

Tiens ?!...
On a changé de crèmerie !...


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Et les gars , répondez plus sauf pour me donner le lien...en tout cas moi j'attends plus que ce lien...



le lien demandé 

edit : oui, il semblerait (et moi, je dis quand j'édite mes messages contrairement à notre ami)


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens ?!...
> On a changé de crèmerie !...



Ah ! On peut faire de l'humour maintenant ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2011)

Une erreur est survenue pendant la tentative de déconnexion. Cliquez ici pour vous déconnecter.


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

da capo a dit:


> oui, oui, je connais la manoeuvre mais elle ne me plait pas.
> 
> je préfère de loin que l'intéressé prenne conscience par lui-même (puisque sa signature laisse entendre qu'il est doté de capacités supérieures à la simple locomotion) de la nature répétitive et épuisante de ses propos et de leur inadéquation dans le contexte où il les exprime.
> 
> pfff, faire des phrases construites me fatigue



une petite pirouette encore ?


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens ?!...
> On a changé de crèmerie !...



je comprends que toxy trouve que les clowns n'ont rien à faire dans son forum ! 

hey ho mon Toxy, j'ai pas à me coltiner tous les rigolos du coin, déjà que La Horde©*


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je comprends que toxy trouve que les clowns n'ont rien à faire dans son forum !


Manquerait plus qu'il poste des photos....


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Un lien périmé peut-être ?


on a volé le forum pour parler du mac que personne ne sorte...

ici ?

trop fort le lien... c'est mon humour a moi hein...


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> une petite *pirouette* encore ?


----------



## Toximityx (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Un lien périmé peut-être ?



Ah le 404 .. Je vais devoir sortir CrawlTrack

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h09 ----------




alèm a dit:


> je comprends que toxy trouve que les clowns n'ont rien à faire dans son forum !
> 
> hey ho mon Toxy, j'ai pas à me coltiner tous les rigolos du coin, déjà que La Horde©*



C'est pas Zavatta chez moi.... :rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> C'est pas Zavatta chez moi.... :rateau:



chez moi non plus, il n'y a donc qu'une seule issue !


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> C'est pas Zavatta chez moi.... :rateau:



et pourtant le cirque c'est a Lille : http://forums.macg.co/la-terrasse/le-grand-cirque-sarrete-a-lille-les-28-et-29-mars-256677.html


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Vous seriez pas en train de confondre votre obscur (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit..) 'terrasse" avec ici..

Tu vas voir dans deux minutes vont m'accuser de pas avoir poster a la bonne place...

Non parce qu'ici, on n'est censé donner des réponse clair et des bons liens ? NON ?
Enfin sans vous déranger...je vois que vous avez bien d'autres choses à faire...

petit rappel : la question et la première en haut sur ce topic. Je vous donne le liens (humour vu qu'on à pas le même, je précise...)


----------



## Toximityx (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Vous seriez pas en train de confondre votre obscur (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit..) 'terrasse" avec ici..
> 
> Non parce qu'ici, on n'est censé donner des réponse clair et des bons liens ? NON ?
> Enfin sans vous déranger...je vois que vous avez bien d'autres choses à faire...
> ...



Hum ben écoute tu poses ta question sur ta machine en fonction de ta machine... Tu y vois quelque chose de compliqué ?:hein:


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

On n'a des nouvelles d'alem et de son lien ou il faut lancé un avis de recherche ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Vous seriez pas en train de confondre votre obscur (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit..) 'terrasse" avec ici..


Regarde bien... 



magicmimi a dit:


> Non parce qu'ici, on n'est censé donner des réponse clair et des bons liens ? NON ?
> Enfin sans vous déranger...je vois que vous avez bien d'autres choses à faire...
> 
> petit rappel : la question et la première en haut sur ce topic. Je vous donne le liens (humour vu qu'on à pas le même, je précise...)


Z'y sont, les réponses...
Pis soigne-moi cette vilaine orthographe !...


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je comprends que toxy trouve que les clowns n'ont rien à faire dans son forum !
> 
> hey ho mon Toxy, j'ai pas à me coltiner tous les rigolos du coin, déjà que La Horde©*



J'ai comme la désagréable impression qu'on nous prend pour des clowns.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> chez moi non plus, il n'y a donc qu'une seule issue !


Un forum plus obscur ?!...
Vidéo ?!.. 
Ah nan, je vois...


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Vous seriez pas en train de confondre votre obscur (c'est pas moi qui l'ai dit..) 'terrasse" avec ici..



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!

allez, je te donne un nouveau lien

regarde en bas !


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Toximityx a dit:


> Hum ben écoute tu poses ta question sur ta machine en fonction de ta machine... Tu y vois quelque chose de compliqué ?:hein:



Désolé tu veux dire quoi ?

Ah oui tu es sérieux là ? 

je cherche dans quel forum blaguer sur le mac et simplement parler du mac en général (non non pas pour un problème avec mon mac lol) Tu vas recevoir un petit mp d'autres membres pour cette réponse là... Ma main a coupé... on va te dire de plus me répondre tout en faisant croire qu'il y en a une... Je sais on n'a déjà essayé plus haut...

Relis ma demande initial et merci de ta réponse si tu en a une.


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> J'ai comme la désagréable impression qu'on nous prend pour des clowns.



non, jamais ! 

mais en ce moment, je travaille dans la ville de Bobby et je te jure que j'ai grave les foies qu'un monsieur méchant avec un gros nez rouge (ou des pustules) déboule pour m'agresser ! :affraid:


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Relis ma demande initial et merci de ta réponse si tu en a une.



y'en a bien une qui me démange depuis un moment, qui s'écrirait en caractères rouges taille 7, mais elle serait hors-charte. Et j'suis très à cheval sur le respect des règles. 




alèm a dit:


> non, jamais !



Ah, bah ça va alors. J'ai eu peur.


----------



## Toximityx (10 Mai 2011)

C'est l'histoire d'un mec...


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Désolé tu veux dire quoi ?
> 
> Ah oui tu es sérieux là ?
> 
> ...



bon, là, je vais poster en vert.

ma réponse est sérieuse : tu veux blaguer sur le mac ou parler du mac sans parler de ton mac, va sur mac4ever, tu t'inscris et tu y fais ta vie, tu verras, ils sont cools (pas comme nous). Par contre, évite de t'inscrire sur macbidouille, ce sont des gens sérieux (dentistes, geek de compétes, des mecs vachement biens d'ailleurs mais sérieux).
et puis tu nous oublies. On sera triste au début mais on se souviendra des fabuleux moments qu'on a passé avec toi et nous aussi nous croquerons un peu la vie dans ces moments-là.

allez, Ciao l'artiste ! 


ps : ici, nous on aime pas blaguer sur le mac&#8230; d'ailleurs, ici, dans la Terrasse  , parler de mac, c'est mal&#8230; et même si beaucoup ici aiment le mal (ou le mâle), on ne parle pas du mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h35 ----------




jugnin a dit:


> y'en a bien une qui me démange depuis un moment, qui s'écrirait en caractères rouges taille 7, mais elle serait hors-charte. Et j'suis très à cheval sur le respect des règles.



ya des fois où tu n'es pas à cheval toi ? bientôt il va te pousser des oreilles d'âne à force de monter tant de bourrins ! 



jugnin a dit:


> Ah, bah ça va alors. J'ai eu peur.



tssss&#8230; comme si ! :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

Quel obscurantisme...


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!
> 
> allez, je te donne un nouveau lien&#8230;
> 
> regarde en bas !



merci d'avoir tenté de répondre.

nous voici donc sur "la terrasse"; la question dérangeait sur le bon forum :
*     (À propos de MacGeneration) 
*


piqure de rappel : 





> Ou poster les discussions qui concerne le mac que ce soit sérieux ou pas.
> 
> Je parle pas "d'une question sur le mac" mais bien de parler du mac ... ??? en riant ou pas...




Désolé donc il n'y a pas de forum sur "macgé" pour cela Alèm? C'est bien cela ? J'avais pas vu ta réponse ci dessus avant de faire la mienne...


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2011)

Et nous t'avons répondu.
De nombreuses fois.
Merci.


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

je ne vois qu'une solution&#8230;*








quelqu'un a vu gribouille ? (non, mackie, on ne joue pas avec les fakes ni avec Policier Moustachu)


----------



## Toximityx (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je ne vois qu'une *solution*&#8230;*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*bannissement*, nom masculin

*Sens*  Peine d'exil. 
*Synonyme* : déportation, éloignement, exclusion, excommunication, exil, expulsion, interdiction, ostracisme, rejet, suppression.
*Anglais* banishment


----------



## macinside (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> je ne vois qu'une solution*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai eu un jour le mot de passe de son compte


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ps : ici, nous on aime pas blaguer sur le mac d'ailleurs, ici, dans la Terrasse  , parler de mac, c'est mal et même si beaucoup ici aiment le mal (ou le mâle), on ne parle pas du mac.



Ah ! VOUS avez décider de ne pas parler du mac... mais vous c'est qui ? les membres ? ou peut-être que... à moins que...


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

Sinon, y'a "réagissez" où on peut parler de mac... quand on a un sujet (et Webo aime la compagnie). Un sujet de discussion, un truc qui s'ouvre aux autres, quoi. 

Nan, parce qu'il y en a, je donne pas de noms hein, qui t'ouvrent des sujets ego-centrés comme ils te publient des statuts sur Facebook. Eh oui, ma bonne dame ! Genre une bonne vanne de derrière les fagots, ou alors ils vont dire que leur colis de mac est arrivé chez eux en 24 heures lol, et _lâchez vos commentaires, les gars _!


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Ah ! VOUS avez décider de ne pas parler du mac... mais vous c'est qui ? les membres ? ou peut-être que... à moins que...



Dr House ne me semble pas paranoïaque lui&#8230;*


ps : si tu ne respectes pas le lieu, je ne vois aucune raison valable pour que tu restes.

comme tu es bouché et que tu ne regardes pas les liens de tirhum (serviable et patient et pourtant je sens que tu l'agaces à un point&#8230, lis le message de Jugnin : premier ultimatum.


----------



## magicmimi (10 Mai 2011)

Merci de cette réponse un peu tardive mais merci quand même et bonne terrasse a tous...
Mais bon si le topic est ici c'est vous qui l'avez mis.

merci !


----------



## jugnin (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Ah ! VOUS avez décider de ne pas parler du mac... mais vous c'est qui ? les membres ? ou peut-être que... à moins que...



Nan mais exprime-toi, tant qu'à faire...


----------



## alèm (10 Mai 2011)

magicmimi a dit:


> Mais bon si le topic est ici c'est vous qui l'avez mis.



le sujet est ici parce qu'un des gars en charge du forum ne voulait pas de toi chez lui non plus*imagine à quel point tu insupportes tout le monde


----------

